# Any Questions for Allan McNish? We'll Be Chatting with Him Friday Afternoon.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 24 Hours of Le Mans is quickly approaching. We've been readying ourselves, picking up last minute gear and making last minute plans as our flight departs Saturday. While we expect to chat with the entire squad of Audi drivers Monday afternoon (French time) at the team scrutineering session we've just learned we'll be chatting with Allan McNish tomorrow afternoon. 

Of course we have a few questions of our own that we can think of but we figured we'd knock the ball into our readers' court and put it to you on here, in our forums, via Facebook and Twitter. If you have something you'd like us to ask then drop us a note. We'll do our best to inquire with Audi's flying Scot during the conversation.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Most people probably have this question in one form or another, but I'll ask anyways. 

Since the 2010 R15 has done away with the channel bodywork, it has been much faster in a straight line compared to the 2009 car. But has the R15 with those changes lost any of its handling/agility advantage it had over the 908 last year? I know that the R15+ still has better weight distribution compared to the R10 certinaly as well as the 908, especially with the 30kgs of ballast that the R15 has to carry this year(and also at Le Mans last year) and with running a V10 instead of a V12. 

Does the R15 still have the handling to get it done in the Porsche Curves and the twistier areas of the LM track while have the speed to be competitive with the 908s? 

Also, since you and Dindo lead the LMS' drivers standings and Audi lead the teams/manufacturers standings as well, does Audi plan on running an LMS race before Silverstone as an in-race test for the LMIC/test higher downforce bodywork(some of which may've been run during practice at the Paul Ricard LMS round-I've seen high downforce diveplanes and a larger than LM-spec tail gurney in Audi Sport press photos from Paul Ricard)?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Good stuff. I'll try to ask all three. I suspect he's not in a position to answer #3 though. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

chernaudi, here you go. Thanks for the questions.


----------

